# Nissan Bluebird parts



## sjb2003 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi i own a 1988 Nissa Bluebird. Really nice car it is. anyhow I the suspension needs changing so i am in need of shocks but they are not avaiable here in Barbados. Does anyone know where exactly i could start looking for some new shocks?


----------

